# Is there any point in learning VHF2L algorithms?



## Tetris Cube (Apr 10, 2009)

I was looking at the system, and it looked interesting. The F2L part, anyway, because you orient edges with the last pair. There's 32 short algorithms for orienting the edges with the last pair built, but can't it just be done intuitively easily? 

With a Petrus edge flip approach, all you have to do is make the edge in the last slot a good edge with R or F' (or L' with rotation) and replace it with a bad edge until all of them are oriented. The only cases you can't solve this way can be done with R' F R F' or its mirror. I don't see how memorizing a lot of algs based on the cross shape on top and the F2L pair position can be that much more efficient, as it only takes 3 moves to flip 2 edges, and it only needs to be done a maximum of 3 times. 

I've been doing this now, and it seems efficient enough for a Fridrich solve with 2 look LL without all OLLs.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

Because using the algorithm doesn't require any thinking. It is pure recognition, and then you don't think while you do it. Then you can look ahead a little more. Doing it intuitively makes you think about what you are doing, and looking only at the edges and c/e pair. You don't pay attention to what is happening on the top corners.

Just a guess though. I have no experience in VH.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

If you are good at Petrus EO, then there's no point to VH. But if you aren't and refuse to learn all the OLLs (like me), then you would use VH. I'm using VH about 1/2 the time for now, but I want to eventually move to MGLS.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 10, 2009)

What I'm doing is basically Petrus EO with only one slot instead of two whole sides, because I'm using Fridrich. I used to use Petrus for a long time, but I sucked at it. Slow 2x2x3 block and slow F2L finish because I didn't know many blockbuilding tricks or 2-gen (to keep EO) F2L algs. 

I refuse to learn all OLLs because I'm lazy and think it's dumb, but that's just me.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol. Yea, I know. Just earlier today I was thinking about maybe starting to learn a few of the OLL algs that I don't know, but then I saw how many pages all of the algs took up, and quit. Now I'm messing around with the idea of learning VH.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 10, 2009)

I learned all the cases that had the last corner-edge pair built. I have since then forgotten most of them and my times are faster than before.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

i've heard there's not really any point until you average around 10 sec because i doesn't make you that much faster.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 10, 2009)

I think VHF2L is only useful if you want to expand to ZBF2L, what I'm doing.


----------

